# 67 trunk emblem



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

The studs on my trunk emblem are broken so I figured I could just use the 9" letters that came off the front of a building!
😀😀


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Could you tell me the Ames part number?


----------



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

They don't sell it because it's the wrong font. LOL


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Dammit Steve lol


----------

